# CZ or Beretta



## Howfx (Nov 10, 2013)

Looking to add another gun suggestions welcome CZ75 or Beretta 92


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Between the two, cz, it feels better to me. Never really warmed up to the 92/m9.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Do you own either of these pistols already?


----------



## Howfx (Nov 10, 2013)

No right now I own a Glock 19 and a Sig p229 in 40 cal


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've yet to own a CZ, although I do keep hearing good things about them. 

But, if given a choice, I'd go with the Beretta.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I own both... and frequently shoot both. Both are high quality firearms that have different feels & features. Both have very different finishes... both unique and durable. Out of the box, the Beretta has a smoother DA/SA while the CZ has a grittier DA but a very light, crisp SA (like 3lbs). My CZ's trigger has gotten better after almost 600 rds through it.

Fit & finish are about the same (external) while CZ is a little unfinished internally (does not effect performance at all though). I think the sights are slightly better on Beretta... but you can easily change out sights for the CZ.

Recoil is very similar as both are full sized guns and made out of metal. The Beretta slide rides ON the frame while the CZ's slide rides IN the frame giving it a very low bore axis... the slide on the CZ needs to be broken in before it is manipulated with ease (it's very tight fitting)... but is/was in no way a deal breaker for me.

I own both and wouldn't part with either... both are tough as nails and accurate as they come once you adjust to the trigger pulls. Both are heavy guns that feel great in your hand (although I slightly prefer the CZ).

Takedown ease goes to Beretta as I don't think any gun is as easy as a 92/96 for breakdown (Sig P series is a close second). Both eat any ammo I've fed em' and can honestly say neither have had any malfunctions or failures (knock on wood). The CZ is able to consume a steady diet of +P ammo... while I'm not sure I would do the same with the Beretta as the recoil springs are different (again, can be changed).

My advise is buy both if you have the means... or get whatever one is in stock while you save for the other. Either way you've made a good choice imo with either brand.

My Beretta 92G








My CZ 75BD Police









Hope this helps... I try to be objective as far as my opinion, but asking which one I prefer is like asking which one of my kids I like better... they are different, and I love em' both.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

They're both fine pistols but I'd go with the CZ over the Beretta. Just my $.02


----------



## Howfx (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you for the information TAPnRACK you know the way I am I will purchase both, I guess the question is which one to buy first!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Normally, CZ 75 handguns are found less frequently in gun stores... Beretta 92's are a lot more common, so I would say to pick up the CZ if you can.

I picked up my CZ 75BD back in Feb... and they haven't gotten one in since. Beretta 92's are almost always in stock (at least in metro Detroit).


----------



## Howfx (Nov 10, 2013)

Was at Gander Mt today and they had a CZ 75 for 680$ or so problem is I just spent 1000$ wednesday on my Sig p229 the CZ will have to wait until after Christmas


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

$680 seems a little high... my CZ 75 BD was $540 and was purchased during the peak of the "Gun Craze" this year. Maybe that's the going rate nowadays though.

Traditionally, CZ's a very moderately priced and should be less expensive than the Beretta 92.


----------



## Howfx (Nov 10, 2013)

You are correct now that I think about it the CZ 75 at Gander Mt was around 550$ or so the Beretta was in the high 600's


----------



## Makarovii (Nov 13, 2013)

I have fired a 92F before but prefer my CZ 75B over it. The CZ is more ergonomic to my xtra-large hands. As previously stated, both have light perceived recoil due to size and weight. BTW, the CZ likes 124gr ammo. My groups tighten up noticeably with 124gr over 115gr ammo.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

If you buy a Beretta, see if you can find a good used one, the new ones have a plastic trigger, guide rod, slide safety assembly, mainspring housing, and magazine catch. I bought my 92FS Inox used and am glad I did. I have three CZ's all compacts, CZ 75, CZ P01, and CZ 40 P, they're not as bulky as the Berretta, the nine's hold 14 rounds and the .40, twelve. All three that I own are outstanding handguns. So is my USED Berretta, there is just something that bothers me when a manufacturer substitutes metal parts for plastic and then offers the metal parts in their catalog to replace what should have been there in the first place. Personally, I would rather pay more for the gun with the metal parts, than having to purchase them later and install them. Berretta is not alone in doing this. The CZ's only have the plastic guide rod. I replaced the nylon trigger and mainspring housing on my Sig P238, the spring swivels in my S&W J-Frames, and the guide rods or guide rod assemblies on all of my guns that came with plastic. Colt and Kimber are using plastic mainspring housings on some of their 1911's and they have a tendency to break at the hole for the pin that retains the mainspring plunger. Even my Sig P229 Equinox came with a plastic guide rod and mainspring housing. It's just that Berretta has more plastic parts than the others. The way I see it is that manufacturers are cutting corners, which is not a good thing as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Howfx (Nov 10, 2013)

I noticed that not only are the manufactures using more platic parts they are also cutting corners in the way they box your gun. My Sig came in a small case a lot cheaper than the larger blue cases the used to come in. Sign of the times


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

yeah, that's for sure. just got a beretta 96a1 a couple months ago. passed about 300 rounds through it with no problems. the guide spring rod is plastic and bends while putting it back in. can't imagine what it does while being fired. from what i've read it is not a problem, so i'll keep it for now. have read of several guys replacing it with a steel guide and having problems. seems like a cost saving move to me.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

donk123 said:


> yeah, that's for sure. just got a beretta 96a1 a couple months ago. passed about 300 rounds through it with no problems. the guide spring rod is plastic and bends while putting it back in. can't imagine what it does while being fired. from what i've read it is not a problem, so i'll keep it for now. have read of several guys replacing it with a steel guide and having problems. seems like a cost saving move to me.


Not sure if there's any weight savings between the plastic vs. steel guide rod.

But, from what I've heard, the plastic one is designed in such a way to reduce contact area (friction) with the spring.


----------



## Newell52 (Mar 25, 2013)

CZ for sure. They are the most underrated handguns on the market. I have the CZ 75 Compact and it is my favorite 9mm. Feels great in my hand, shoots POA and eats any ammo you want to feed it. They are kinda hard to find in gun stores but will occasionally show up. I have heard that their 40 cal. Is not as reliable but I have no personal experience with the 40. Am thinking about their 45 ACP model next. Great looking gun.


----------



## Trooper Joe (Aug 4, 2009)

A couple of months ago, I bought a CZ clone, a Canik 55 Stingray-Compact. Fantastic gun, let alone a fantastic gun at the price (about $400 to my dealer).

Started doing research on CZ's and now own a CZ RAMI, a CZ75 BD-Police model, a steel CZ75 Compact with safety, and last, a CZ 75 Compact, de-cock model (alloy frame). They are all fantastic but the last one will never be sold. I actually like the Compact de-cocker model more than the RAMI.

My old department uses strictly Sig Sauer's, but I qualified for my LEOSA nationwide carry permit using the alloy frame, Compact. I will never sell my original, 1989 model, Sig P228, but I actually like the Compact more. It is 1.5 ounces lighter, fits my hand better, is more accurte, and holds one more round (14 instead of 13).

Currently I am looking at a Colt Z-40 which is a 40 cal, DAO, project between Colt and CZ in about 1998.

Trooper Joe


----------



## GE (Sep 1, 2013)

@TapnRack. Which one has the longer trigger reach. My trigger reach is 4 5/8" and nothing seems to fit me.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thr CZ 75 has the longer trigger reach... but, once the slack is taken out of the CZ's trigger it is almost the same as the Beretta 92. The slack in the CZ had almost no resistance... so you actually encounter the start of the DA trigger pull at the same length in both models... but initially you have a longer reach in the CZ 75. The Beretta 92 has very little slack (take up) before you actually engage the DA trigger pull.

I'll try to post some pics later to help illustrate this.


----------



## GE (Sep 1, 2013)

@TapnRack. Thanks! I really wish I could find something with around a 4" reach. My current pistols measure 2.8" and 2.68".


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Trooper Joe:
I have a CZ 40 P which I believe has a slide made by Colt while the frame is made by CZ, I think they originally teamed up with Colt and produced the CZ 40 B which has a 1911 style grip frame, but the project was cancelled, and CZ had a surplus of the Colt made slides and used them on their compact aluminum frames like the ones used on their P01's and P06's as the slide is about 3/4 inch longer. I have a P01 and the slides and magazines from both guns can be easily interchanged. I think that the CZ 40 B's are harder to come by and by the looks of it, probably use different magazines, I've never seen one (CZ 40 B) only pictures. The Colt Z 40 looks identical to the CZ 40 B with the exception of "Colt" stamped on the slide. You might be better off if you can find a CZ 40 P or buy a new P06 because of parts availability and magazines. CZ's are great handguns In addition to the two I've mentioned I also have a CZ 75 Compact, all steel I only wish that they made the compacts in stainless steel as they do on their full size models. Good to hear from someone who actually owns one about the Canik 55 Stingray, I've only handled one and read about them, they seem to be an excellent value for the money and also have ambidextrous controls and offer a model with a brushed nickel finish which looks great with contrasting controls.


----------



## Trooper Joe (Aug 4, 2009)

If you want to sell the Colt Z-40, send me a PM. 

Was thinking on selling my steel frame Compact, but am having second thoughts. I do have the de-cock model Compact, aka, PCR model. It is just about ready to replace my 1989 Sig 228 as my favorite 9mm. I agree that I should probably look for a P-06 and I am starting to keep my eye open for one.

Thanks again for the reply.

Trooper Joe


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Trooper Joe:
Had one been available at the time I would have bought a P06 instead of the CZ 40 P only because I prefer the more compact model, they both have the same frame but the P06 has a shorter slide. The P06 like the P01 and the PCR is a de-cocker model. The steel frame compact has a safety and can be carried cocked and locked like a 1911. They are also easier to take apart than the de-cocker models if that is an issue for you. The de-cocker models have a carriage assembly that requires a small slave pin to be inserted, to hold all the little parts together while removing it from the frame and once taken apart it is somewhat difficult to get it back together, trying to align the small parts and tiny springs in the carriage. 
I wouldn't get rid of the steel frame Compact, according to some people CZ's are hard to get. I bought my P01 last year, I was hoping to get the P06, but the dealer had no idea if and when he could get one. I don't think you will be sorry if you choose the P06 at least CZ is still producing them. You might want to try Gunbroker if you have trouble finding one. But at least you have a couple of CZ's.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

CZ no doubt

I own both I will not get another 92 but I will buy more CZ's

CG


----------



## yardbird (Nov 11, 2013)

CZ all the way! 2 reasons, cost and don't like the slide mounted safety on the 92.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

My opinion is that these are both great pistols. I'm biased toward the Beretta because that's what I own. My pistol shoots reliably and accurately, and it feels great in the hand. In my own biased opinion, the Beretta is a better looking pistol


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

jdw68 said:


> My opinion is that these are both great pistols. I'm biased toward the Beretta because that's what I own. My pistol shoots reliably and accurately, and it feels great in the hand. In my own biased opinion, the Beretta is a better looking pistol


the beretta is definately better looking, but this does not make a better gun(see glock).


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The Beretta is a better looking gun??????

Funny how personal taste can differe so greatly in any subject there is.

I am a fan of the way a CZ looks and will say it shoots as well or better then any gun twice it's price.

RCG


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Must I say it? Beretta of course  (I also think the standard CZ75 is an ugly looking gun - I only like the looks of the railed models)


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Your Berettas are nice.......



I like the CZ myself

RCG


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

RCG


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

If it's full sized vs full sized i pick the CZ. Compact I swing to the PX4Storm SC over the CZ RAMI
Though frankly that weird safety or decocker on the Beretta actually looks painful to operate !


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Shoot both and see what you like best. I'm all for Beretta, my Beretta 1993 92G is serving me very well, and would be my recommendation.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*There's really only one way to decide,,,*

Just pick them up and hold them.

Since both are excellent quality pistols,,,
And both are proven performers,,,
The one that fits your hand,,,
Is the one to buy.

There,,,
Problem solved.

Aarond

.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

aarondhgraham said:


> Just pick them up and hold them.
> 
> Since both are excellent quality pistols,,,
> And both are proven performers,,,
> ...


Concur. It is a matter of personal preference. I prefer the CZ.


----------



## tdneuf (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm a bit partial to the CZ, only cause the 92 just doesn't feel that good in my hands.

SA-.38Super, CZ-75(original Modified), SA-XDm.40 Photo by tdneufeld | Photobucket


----------



## Czombie (Jan 17, 2014)

Both of them are 2 of the greatest pistols of all time. 

Go with whichever one feels the best and looks the best for you.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

late reply. still love my beretta 96a1, but had the oppurtunity to shoot a cz75bd and loved it. torn between the 2. will probably end up with a cz75 someday soon.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

^You won't regret that decision.^


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I own a CZ with a safety, not a decocker. The safety on the CZ is perfectly positioned for placing my right thumb when using a 2 hand grip. I believe that helps me get back on target faster. Among competitive action shooters, lots of top guys use CZ's or high end CZ clones (Tanfoglios) for Production Division competitions. The CZ design has a low bore axis resulting in less muzzle flip to allow faster follow up shots.


----------

